# Damn I really should not have walked into that ALS boutique!



## aaroniusl

I have always admire ALS, much more so than any other brands including Rolex and Patek. Their watches and movements are absolutely beautiful and stunningly finished. I have been recently reading up more on the brand and saw the Saxonia collection. The grey dial 37mm boutique edition and the 35mm Saxonia handwind caught my eyes. Their simplicity, elegance, beauty and classiness struck a chord with me as I have a preference towards dressier watches.

Decided to visit the boutique and tried on the rose gold and white gold Saxonia 37mm boutique editions, the 35mm handwind and also the 40mm Saxonia Thin. The two boutique editions are stunning as expected and feels/looks really good on the wrist. The 40mm Saxonia Thin is abit underwhelming as I find there is too much empty space in the 40mm dial especially because it doesn't have any second hand. Maybe the new 37mm Saxonia Thin will be better. The 35mm is really too small on my wrist. The 37mm is just nice.

The two Saxonia boutique editions have been on my mind since my visit two days ago. I am even starting to have crazy thoughts of flipping my watches so I can help fund one of these two beauties. Is it a mistake for me to visit the boutique? Am I normal to think this way as I have just bought my Cartier Drive a few weeks ago.

I have checked with my usual contact and the best price I can get for the Saxonia 37mm boutique edition is about the cost of my Sub + Cartier.

Which one of the boutique editions look nicer on my wrist? The rose gold or white gold? And how does this Saxonia fares as a daily wear? Will it be versatile enough?

Lastly do you guys think I should flip one or both my current watches to fund this? Or try to endure and save up till next year for this grail worthy watch?


----------



## JCZ5

The 37 is definitely the one to get. Very classy and not overly large if you have a smaller wrist size. 

Personally, I would wait till next year or at most just flip the Cartier to fund the Lange. Having just the Lange as my only watch would prove too difficult for me. Need at least a "casual" piece in the rotation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer

The Sxonia is beautiful piece. I prefer the rose gold, but the white gold would be more versatile for casual wear.


----------



## aaroniusl

The 37 is definitely the perfect dress watch for me. Very classy and beautiful.

I might choose to save and wait for next year to make my purchase as I still like my Cartier very much. That watch is quite different from the Saxonia as it has a tremendous wrist presence which I like.

The other consideration is like you, I am not sure if I can accept having just the Saxonia as my one and only watch. Hard to see myself wearing the rose gold version in all occasions. Maybe the white gold will fare abit better.



JCZ5 said:


> The 37 is definitely the one to get. Very classy and not overly large if you have a smaller wrist size.
> 
> Personally, I would wait till next year or at most just flip the Cartier to fund the Lange. Having just the Lange as my only watch would prove too difficult for me. Need at least a "casual" piece in the rotation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

I totally agree with that!



mpalmer said:


> The Sxonia is beautiful piece. I prefer the rose gold, but the white gold would be more versatile for casual wear.


----------



## nilfire77

The PG Saxonia is simply gorgeous! WG not so much.. 

The warmth and richness of the pink gold really makes the ALS pop! And when you flip it over, again the rose colour of the case unquestionably complements the colour of the german silver of the movement.


----------



## aaroniusl

Can I ask a noob question? What is the main difference between pink gold and white gold? I notice that white gold is more expensive than pink gold. 

And also which one is softer and more prone to scratches? I heard steel is harder than yellow gold?


----------



## Rallyfan13

aaroniusl said:


> Can I ask a noob question? What is the main difference between pink gold and white gold? I notice that white gold is more expensive than pink gold.
> 
> And also which one is softer and more prone to scratches? I heard steel is harder than yellow gold?


White gold is an alloy of Au and Mn or Ni, for example. Pd might be present too.

Rose or red or pink gold is an alloy of Au with Cu.


----------



## dantan

One thing that I can say for sure, having seen A. Lange & Sohne watches from just outside the locked glass cabinets at an Authorised Dealer, is that they look absolutely incredible in the flesh.


----------



## whosurbuddiee

Id go for the rose gold, it draws your eyes more.


----------



## aaroniusl

I agree but not sure if rose gold makes a suitable daily watch in an office environment.



whosurbuddiee said:


> Id go for the rose gold, it draws your eyes more.


----------



## aaroniusl

Bro, holding them in your hands is another level altogether. Very hard not to be poisoned!



dantan said:


> One thing that I can say for sure, having seen A. Lange & Sohne watches from just outside the locked glass cabinets at an Authorised Dealer, is that they look absolutely incredible in the flesh.


----------



## dantan

I am intending to hold a couple in my hands this weekend. I definitely am not able to afford one any time soon, unfortunately.



aaroniusl said:


> Bro, holding them in your hands is another level altogether. Very hard not to be poisoned!


----------



## Emospence

Save, me thinks.


----------



## aaroniusl

Haha ya thats likely what I will do. Anyway bro, saw you in the Hardwarezone watch thread also. 



Emospence said:


> Save, me thinks.


----------



## Dapuma

The Rose Gold in person is pretty stunning. I was torn between YG and RG until I saw them in person. Now the PP 5711 in gold is calling me...decisions


----------



## Perrier

What a beautiful watch, but I'm to poor to even be looking at this thread :|


----------



## Babka

I know the feeling...you feel like a kid in a candy store. And ALS are incredible in person!


----------



## aaroniusl

I agree, a pity I can't afford it. Next best thing for me is a Nomos.



Babka said:


> I know the feeling...you feel like a kid in a candy store. And ALS are incredible in person!


----------



## Aquaracer1

So, OP: what did you decide? Is it normal to be having these thoughts? Of course it is! If the Rolex and Cartier are your only watches I personally would not flip to have one ALS. As stunning as they are, and that is an understatement... Need more variety in rotation than just one ALS. I'd save up for it. Before I purchased my YG 1815, I considered WG / PT variants, in the end the warm golden hue won me over. Thought it would be too dressy / formal. Boy was I wrong, very special watch! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## cadomniel

I would take a 37mm ALS Saxonia over a Calatrava.

If you can't afford to go ALS take a look at Glashutte Original. I have been looking at them lately and they are within reach if I sell one of my Rolexes...


----------



## Babka

Rose gold for sure. And don't regret entering the world of Lange...it's the best brand in the world in my opinion. When I first layed eyes on the Double Split in person, I was mesmerized. I thought to myself how can mere humans put together such beauty.


----------



## variable

How about saxonia terra brown?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR CARDOSO

dantan said:


> *One thing that I can say for sure, having seen A. Lange & Sohne watches* from just outside the locked glass cabinets at an Authorised Dealer, is that they look absolutely incredible in the flesh.


likewise...


----------



## mark1958

I generally favor steel, white gold or platinum but many of the ALS offerings just look so good in Rose Gold that I really do prefer the RG. I just got a Datograph up/down and had looked at both the platinum and RG versions. I really favor the later in this watch.


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

you should ban yourself from ALS boutiques. for sure


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

personally im starting to look more at gold watches. Everyone tends to gravitate away from gold as it comes across a bit to in your face. However when u spend the money for an ALS having it set in gold is all part of the deal. Love them all!


----------



## CFR

I like rose but really do have a thing for yellow gold. This Lange 1A is as yellow as it gets (and Dato "yellowjacket" shown below).


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

I don't own anything in red or yellow gold (yet?), but I've come around to it as a potential choice. Certain models just look better in a non-white metal — in my opinion, I'd say the Saxonia Moonphase is a great example of this (looks best to me in red gold).

This is increasingly true as Lange has moved away from blue hands on many of their newer designs. White gold and platinum look amazing with blue hands, but as they make more designs with hands of the same metal and color as the cases (like the newer Saxonias, limited-edition 1815s, most Lange 1s, etc.), the white-metal variants end up looking a bit boring and monochromatic to me.


----------



## awkmyers

Yellow gold is really nice IMO


----------



## corn18

I just stopped by the ALS boutique in Manhattan and picked out my grail. I thought I would fall in love with the the more complicated ALS's, but this one just clicked. It is so contrary to my asserted pilot watches and just beautiful in person. Now I have to sell some stuff.


----------



## CFR

Awesome! So, did you buy it on the spot!?


----------



## corn18

CFR said:


> Awesome! So, did you buy it on the spot!?


negative. She wouldn't give me $20k for my IWC Top Gun I had on as a trade.


----------



## Jpjsavage

Many congratulations on the purchase. Looks superb!


----------



## Bass

Aware


----------



## Bwool

Rose Gold with that dial looks better....but i personally like the white dial with white gold : )


----------



## schrop

I loved the pink gold boutique edition when I tried it on as a possible birthday watch. And my wife was hoping for gold and to me this shows it in a refined way. I would wear it often, in casual circumstances too (as I do for all my watches).

You are absolutely correct - ALS is such a beautiful brand. The boutiques are dangerous. (BTW, Miami boutique guy didn't know about the terra brown and I was floored...)


----------

